# Beginner advice



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm hoping to convert my tank to a planted one. I'm hoping you all can help me along.

I have a 65 gallon tank that's lit with two 40w Lifeglo fluorescent bulbs. It's a fully cycled community tank with a medium gravel substrate. I'd like to get the tank much more planted. I currently have a large amazon sword plant and a section of Crypt Wendtii plants as well as a thriving piece of Java moss on a floating log.

I don't really want to add a CO2 system, I'd like to stay low tech. But I have flourish tabs and I use API leaf zone fertilizer (which I found out after I bought it isn't all that great.) I will get the flourish liquid fertilizer when this runs out.

Maybe a beginner thought when it comes to planted tanks, but I'm hesitant to put down "foreground" plants that carpet the gravel, stopping me from vacuuming the waste. Is this a valid concern?

What plants in combination would you recommend for a beginner?

Thanks for your time.


----------

